# Signature on First Post Only and Other Enhancements



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2007)

Been busy today. You may have noticed a few changes. I've implemented some mods that:

1. Only show a user's signature the first time the post in a thread. Every time, thereafter, in the same thread, their signature will not appear. This will shorten the unnecessary scrolling just to get over sigs.
2. User CP has been enhanced to make PM's and some other things easier to navigate.
3. The PM display has been changed to make it easier to read your PM inbox
4. A "Quick Reply" feature has been added to the PM system.
5. Smilies have been moved below the editor and the editor window size has increased.

Enjoy!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 6, 2007)

Brother Rich, your attention to detail is most appreciated. Thanks for striving to make the PB an even better place to hang out.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 8, 2007)

I have noticed a mobile menu when logging on with my cell phone lately that allows the user to click on today's posts, new posts, etc. which makes it somewhat easier to navigate. Dunno how long this feature has been around but I've never noticed it before.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 8, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> I have noticed a mobile menu when logging on with my cell phone lately that allows the user to click on today's posts, new posts, etc. which makes it somewhat easier to navigate. Dunno how long this feature has been around but I've never noticed it before.


Just a few days. I was happy to find that for users as it makes mobile browsing way better. I really like the way the Mod automatically detects that the user is on a mobile link and defaults to the theme.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f26/mobilepc-users-mobile-theme-added-25387/


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 8, 2007)

Rich,

minor point, but if the submit reply button could be move up near the box, that would make it possible not to have to scroll past the smilies every time to submit the post.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 8, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Rich,
> 
> minor point, but if the submit reply button could be move up near the box, that would make it possible not to have to scroll past the smilies every time to submit the post.



This is proving difficult. I gained some default space but I can't seem to get enough without scrolling. I have a 1050 pixel high screen too. Do you prefer having more smileys or not having to scroll? I like the wider window. and the way the smiley's look personally.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 8, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Rich,
> ...



Rich,

Don't spend any real time on this. I don't know how anyone could avoid scrolling (I have a 1680x1050 screen and I have to scroll), but that is not a big deal.

I personally rarely use the smilies, so I don't need them at all. But others do. Maybe there is a way to have a user setting to minimize/hide smilies (like a collapse bar)? If so, that would fix it. But it is not an issue worth any significant time.

Thanks.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 8, 2007)

I vote for the wider window. It's great - like Frosted Flakes.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 8, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I vote for the wider window. It's great - like Frosted Flakes.



What's disconcerting about the wider window is watching the text you're typing disappear past the right-hand corner before it starts the next line...

Also: we're currently allowed 500 PMs. If that could be increased to, oh, say, 12,000,000, that would be cool...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 8, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I vote for the wider window. It's great - like Frosted Flakes.
> ...



You must have a pretty narrow screen. You can always use the Mobile theme (it works on normal computers too). It's graphics free.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 8, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> You must have a pretty narrow screen.



It's a typical laptop-size screen, I suppose.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 8, 2007)

bookslover said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > You must have a pretty narrow screen.
> ...



The editor window has been expanded to 800 pixels. It text is scolling off the screen to the right then I imagine your resolution must be lower than 800 pixels wide.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 8, 2007)

Pandering to 1024x768ers is _soooo_ 2005!


----------

